# Is this going to be a problem?



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

My pump went out for my 29 gallon tank I currently have 10 platies and 2 guppies. I put in a pump that belonged to my 55 gallon tank that Im not currently using anymore. Is this too much power for my 29g tank? The waterflow is stronger than what their use to. I just hope this doesnt stress them out.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm..is it a pump or a filter ?
standard turnover rate is 10X....or 10 time the tank volume every hour....for your 29 , that would be 290 GPH...a little higher or a little lower is just fine....
most folks don't realize that many of the fish we keep don't mind the current as long as it isn't too strong...that is how they live in the wild...under filtering is worse than over filtering..
too much or too little is relative to the fish you are keeping...just keep an eye on them for a bit...


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry, Filter.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

Well after 6 hours of putting in a larger filter in my tank it is much more clearer.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

JFancy said:


> Well after 6 hours of putting in a larger filter in my tank it is much more clearer.


Theres never too much filterration!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Male guppies seem to enjoy less agitation in the water especially if they have really big tails.
Females if they are large do ok in the faster water.
Just make sure there are some quiet areas in the tank for the fish to rest in. You can do this by putting plants or decorations near the filter outflow or by placing rocks that the fish can get behind to rest in.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought another filter last and switched it out. I couldnt sleep knowing that the current is a little too strong in their 29g tank.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so now you will have to buy a tank to fit that bigger filter!


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a 55g tank already sitting in the garage but no stand yet. Im making a DIY background for it and getting african cichlids. This will be my first time having cichlids so Im doing alot of research on them.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Please post some pics of your background when you're done, it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

I will post some pics but I had to start over, its not as easy as some people make it out to be. Well, Im not that creative or artistic. lol


----------

